# Anyone carpin' tonight?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been out to Griggs and some ponds/quarries with no fish....no runs.

Thinking of heading out again tonight. Any of you guys going out?


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm gonna try COSI for awhile this morning. [Monday]


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck gang! I'm home playin' dad right now


----------



## BASSandBASEBALL (May 23, 2006)

please consider fishing hargus lake in circleville. i will personally escort you with a guided tour and possibly even pay for your gas and buy you lunch. those suckers were thrashin on the banks yesterday like crazy, i mean going absolutely nuts and scaring my precious bass away.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds like they are spawning. That's what they were doing at Griggs... I think I'll head down to Cosi


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished COSI til about 10:30. Same as last time. Got skunked. Miso stopped by for a while. Good to see him. First time this year. Columbus policeman stopped by and informed me that I was not allowed to park by the water as that was city property. I told him I'd been fishing there for years and no one complained. He didn't run me off but said it was possible to get a ticket. Oh well, the water is nasty, the grass is already a problem and those "fire on the water" things are a nuisance.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the water is going down pretty quickly here.. if we don't get any rain this week, it should be fishable again..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Guess I won't be going to Cosi...

Is anyone catching carp anywhere around town? I've been chumming my Griggs spot pretty heavy after I finish fishing...not getting anything??? Surely all the carp are not all spawning at the exact same time  

I've fished maize, canned corn, boilies all alone or mixed on a hair...

I'd think Buckeye would be on simply because it warms quicker and the carp would be pretty much spawned by now. Also the quarries because the water has not reached the right temp yet.... Who knows.....


----------



## o.c.c dave (May 28, 2005)

me and scott got out last night for a couple of hours caught 2 apiece one of mine was about 8lb mirror felt like a mid teener something about those mirrors, in my opinion they fight alot harder then commons .[saw close to a hundred of them rolling wish we would of had alittle more time I think we could of put a few more on the bank, these fish were not acting like they were spawning]


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

tpet96 said:


> Good luck gang! I'm home playin' dad right now


Congratulations...


Anyone else,
I Just got back from East Fork and I landed quite a few fish this morning. They were definitely spawning and eggs were stuck to submerged timber. The ones that weren't spawning were very, very hungry. I ended up with somewhere around 20 fish today, and all were small, but who cares when there are on an ultralight float setup. That should wrap up the Globalfisher.com Rough Fish Competition for me


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

BB,

If the wind picks up in the next day or two at Buckeye, fish the windswept bank. The last weekends in May are prime, especially with a SW wind blowing up into North Bank.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tip pops 

How the mom and little one?

I'm gonna go out somewhere tonight.... Somewhere different. All the places I think they are gonna be, they haven't been...so, I'll go where I think they wouldn't be  :B :F


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

BB,

No problem man. If you have any PVA, throw it with dried method / packbait stuffed in it, or even oatmeal pack. Tipped with maize or chick peas. Haven't had too much success on sweetcorn this time of year ??? Might just be me though. Mike Todd and I fished there 2 years ago, and couldn't keep 2 poles in the water. Probably landed 50 fish in 4 hrs. Miso, da chick, Cwcarper, and myself fished there 3 years ago and landed a TON of fish. LOL. Windswept banks are the key this time of year. Like I said...SW wind and fishing the point at North Ramp at the North Shore is HOT like that.

Mom and baby are doing fine. Baby has a couple of health issues we are in the process of resolving, but its perfectly normal for a baby born 3 weeks early.  Should be good to go in a few days.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished alum hard this past friday night untill about midnight. I did not have any luck I only saw 1 carp jump the whole time. It was weird. I think that it might not have warmed up quite enough on friday. It should have been ok later in the weekend though. No bites at all. I spoded out 5 gallons of chum I will try again later this weekend.
Marc


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

they are starting to eat over there.. i got a 20lber on the nose last night that spawned out already.. i knew i would be missing the pre-spawner feeding while i was away..  oh well..
marc.. you coming to pine hills this weekend??


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I am not sure if I am going to have to work overtime or not. I would like to attend this event since I have missed all the others so far. I will definitely trying to hit a local spot or two if I am unable to attend.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here are some pics from the other night out with bottombouncer..
BB first hook up.. i think it was his first ever while fishing with me.. hooraaayyy.. 








and his second hook up.. a little bigger..








and my spawned out 20lber..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Pimpin' hat dood


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's my new summer look..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I think you spent to much time with Tommy in DC and his PTO hat


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

must admit, he rubs off on me after a day on the bank..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've caught a few at Cosi before....and last summer at Alum. 

That last fish was just sitting there...I was reeling in getting ready to leave and felt weight. Missed another that swam straight at me.....oh well...learned what to do next time.


----------

